# How do i keep blood sugar levels normal when hypoglycemic and on a high protein low c



## xchewbaccax777 (Apr 16, 2014)

So my wife is trying to get on 5 meals a day with a fitness plan and the high protein low carb approach is ideal but she'll get a sugar crash and start shaking and feel faint if she doesn't have enough carb or sugar between meals. What can she eat that is healthy and keep her blood sugar levels normal and not dropping while trying to be on a high protein low carb diet. She usually takes glucose tabs when she feels shaky and of course after she eats something with sugar in it she feels just fine? Thank you for your time brothers


----------



## dorian777 (Apr 16, 2014)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> So my wife is trying to get on 5 meals a day with a fitness plan and the high protein low carb approach is ideal but she'll get a sugar crash and start shaking and feel faint if she doesn't have enough carb or sugar between meals. What can she eat that is healthy and keep her blood sugar levels normal and not dropping while trying to be on a high protein low carb diet. She usually takes glucose tabs when she feels shaky and of course after she eats something with sugar in it she feels just fine? Thank you for your time brothers



Since she's used to eating sugar, it's going to take some time for the body to adjust to the new eating pattern. I would gradually cut sugars down, but never completely out. How low carbs are we talking? Maybe include some pineapple, bananas, oats, etc. around her workout and early in the day and zero carbs the last couple meals? Anything less than 100g carbs per day is impossible for me.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 16, 2014)

Does she have a blood glucose monitor? On any medications.  Being hypoglycemic so easily would be something of concern to me.  Consuming 15 grams of a simple carb.
Tsp honey
5 candies
Can of real soda
Glucose tabs to name a few. .
Buy a tester. Hypo is life threatening left untreated.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Apr 16, 2014)

The gents


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 16, 2014)

In addition, L-Glutamine supplementation will help regulate blood sugar and prevent hypoglycemia.  She may consider adding some throughout the day to keep blood sugar stable


----------



## Sully (Apr 16, 2014)

Try slowly swapping out the simple carbs/sugars for more complex, slower digesting carbs as well. It'll help stabilize her blood sugar over time and prevent the up and down roller coaster. Also, add plenty of fiber to her diet. Fiber helps to slow digestion down and regulate A1C. If she drinks shakes, add a fiber supplement to her shakes. Pesonally, I like Ultra Fiber DX from Barndad, or Raw Fiber from Garden of Life. Raw Fiber uses stevia for a little added sweetness, and is mostly soluble fiber. 

If u slowly bring down her daily sugar intake over a period of a few weeks, she should be able to make the high protein, lower carb diet work for her.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 16, 2014)

Glucophage / she may want to add this into regimen


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 17, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Glucophage / she may want to add this into regimen



Definately has to be under dr supervision... .Shes not enigmatic ..lol.  what up..


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 17, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Definately has to be under dr supervision... .Shes not enigmatic ..lol.  what up..




Glucophage is harmless


----------



## thebrick (Apr 27, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> Try slowly swapping out the simple carbs/sugars for more complex, slower digesting carbs as well. It'll help stabilize her blood sugar over time and prevent the up and down roller coaster. Also, add plenty of fiber to her diet. Fiber helps to slow digestion down and regulate A1C. If she drinks shakes, add a fiber supplement to her shakes. Pesonally, I like Ultra Fiber DX from Barndad, or Raw Fiber from Garden of Life. Raw Fiber uses stevia for a little added sweetness, and is mostly soluble fiber.
> 
> If u slowly bring down her daily sugar intake over a period of a few weeks, she should be able to make the high protein, lower carb diet work for her.



Totally agree! :headbang: Slow burning, hi-fiber, low insulin inducing carbs to avoid the sugar spike and crash that comes after.


----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 27, 2014)

Pixy stix. Gets absorbed fast and slowly cut it out of diet. Pure dextrose.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 28, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Glucophage is harmless



Yeah it is.  LOL.   

Possible serious side effects of Glucophage include shortness of breath even with mild exertion; swelling or rapid weight gain; fever; chills; body aches; or flu symptoms. Less serious side effects include headache or muscle pain, weakness or mild nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, gas, or stomach pain. This is not a complete list of side effects, and others may occur.

Take a whole bottle tell me then. LOL.


----------



## Alinshop (Apr 29, 2014)

I think she could divide her carbs up evenly through out her 5 meals to keep her blood levels even. Sweet potatoes, greek yogurt, oats etc..


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (May 10, 2014)

Alinshop said:


> I think she could divide her carbs up evenly through out her 5 meals to keep her blood levels even. Sweet potatoes, greek yogurt, oats etc..



Thanks alin


----------

